# how long to wait for a natural miscarriage



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

hi.

i'm 12 weeks pg and there is no heartbeat and the baby is only 6 weeks big and my hormone levels are dropping.

the doc suggested just waiting for my body to "take care of things" and said b/c the pregnancy was only 6 weeks in terms of size that it would just be like a heavy period.

how long will i have to wait?

anything (vitamins) to take to keep me strong?

anything to hurry this along? do i want it hurried along?

thanks for your advice and thanks for having this forum. it is very helpful to read others' experiences.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Richie's mom, I'm sorry for the loss of your baby. I bumped a thread that seems very similar to yours, so I hope that helps.
ST


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Richie's Mama--

I'm so sorry about your baby.

Red raspberry leaf tea is a good choice to keep your uterus functioning well.

Also, it may not be like a heavy period. I've noticed that doctors like to describe it that way, but I don't know too many women who've miscarried who would describe it that way! My miscarriage at 10 weeks (baby had stopped growing at 5-6 weeks) was not at all like a period and everything like labor. Meaning I had to find someone to watch my kids, and I needed Vicodin called in for me. As far as how long it takes, I waited for 1.5 weeks for my body to start miscarrying naturally after the ultrasound that showed there was no heartbeat, but I know that can vary.

Again, I'm so sorry, I know this is a really tough time for you.

With support,
Katherine


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

Katherine,

thank you for your support and sharing your experience.

thank g-d, i'm blessed with two wonderful, little boys. i've had (and will continue to have) my time to grieve, now i have to be their mommy.

thanks again.

warmly, paula


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Paula,

I was wondering this same thing earlier this week. It appears to vary from woman to woman. My m/c was at 10 weeks, based on the size of my uterus the week before I think the baby was pretty on target, so I'm not sure how much my experience will be similar to yours.

My bleeding was heavy - needed another super pad every 1 1/2 - 2 hours. It started Saturday evening and continued until I had my D&C Monday afternoon. The cramps were the worst during the night on Saturday, but really not more than really bad period cramps for me. I found that I couldn't like down, that seemed to make them worse - didn't matter if I was on my side or on my back. Lying propped up (big pillow on the arm of the couch) really made a difference.

Sorry you're having to go through this. Take good care of yourself and make sure to drink plenty of water. I'd also avoid baths to help minimize risk of infection.

LisaG


----------



## ScooterMama1 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Paula,

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this.

I am in a similar situation. I found out that my baby stopped growing at about 8 1/2 weeks, at my 12 week appointment. My body is still trying to support the baby the best that it can. My appointment was one week ago (4/5/04), so I have been waiting one week so far.

I got acupuncture last Thursday to help things along and plan to go again tomorrow if I don't miscarry tonight. I also saw my Midwife/Naturopath and she gave me herbs that also help. I have talked with my Doula and with other friends that have gone through this. All of these women have been invaluable to me at this time.

I also miscarried once before at 6 1/2 weeks (before the birth of my son) and it was more than a heavy period for me. I ended up taking Advil (because mentally I thought of it as a very heavy, very painful period). This time I am looking at this as labor and don't plan to use any medication. (but the Advil will always be in my medicine cabinet!) I also got some good, "This is what happened to me" stories that have helped me prepare.

I am still having a hard time saying goodbye to my baby. This process of waiting to naturally miscarry has been very good for me emotionally. Hope things go well for you.

Warmly, Pamela


----------



## blueholly (Mar 15, 2002)

I am feeling for you, since I'm in the middle of the same situation myself.

I miscarried twice previously. The first time was awful - the cramping and bleeding. The second time this past August wasn't as bad with the cramping, but the bleeding was pretty heavy. I kept thinking how is it possible to bleed this much and still walk around?

It took some time to get through, but I kept thinking what my midwife said: that I could let my body do this and didn't need any medical intervention. That was for my own personal case and, having investigated D&Cs, it was the right choice for me.

It is an awful process to go through and I can only say you are in my prayers as well.

Shannon
mom to Hayes, born at home 2/21/01


----------



## faerymama (Mar 23, 2004)

Paula, I am so sorry for your lost. I never had an ultrasound or went to the docs, we were doing uc but i started spotting at 13 wks and it was 5 days later until I miscarriaged. i think my baby may have died before that bc the night i started to spot i was worried bc i hadnt felt her move in awhile.(i know it seems early but i am really skinny and have felt my babies move very early on) our bodies carry the babies until around 13 wks and then the baby must take over. like someone else said, it is nothing like a period and everything like labor. again i am so sorry. keep taking your prenatals and you could get some chlorophyll which will keep you from being anemic and keep you strong. also echineaca.
much love


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Same boat here as well. 12 week miscarriage of a 6 week pregnancy. It is fluctuating between heavy period and strong labor. There is a lot more blood than I expected. In some ways it is harder than labor...because there are no endorphins and there is no joy. On the upside I feel no guilt for using chemical pain relief. In your situation I would probably be looking into how to get things started, but that doesn't mean it is wise...just that I am impatient. Use the time you have to get ready...stock up on pads, dig out the hot water bottle, talk to your close friends about taking your child if you need that, maybe bringing you a meal or two.... I am very sorry. This sucks a lot.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

You can take your sweet time and get your blood tested for miscarriage induced clotting disorders every few days if you are concerned. Some warning signs are bleeding gums, bruising and if you get a knick or cut, you bleed more than you should for longer than you should. Such disorders are rare, but important to watch out for. The amount of blood coming from your yoni isn't really a good indicator unless you begin to hemorrhage, in which case the preventing part is over and you need treatment. A hemorrahge doesn't mean a clotting disorder, I hemorrhaged naturally with my m/c and didn't have a disorder. I also, thank goodness, survived with no medical treatment.








It is very brave to have a natural miscarriage, for many reasons. I am wishing you love, warmth and courage. And of course also to those here in the same situation.
Lauren


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi. I've had 2 m/c's like you described (3 months apart from eachother). The first one was detected around 8 weeks (no hb & the size was about 6 weeks along). The 2nd one was detected at 9 weeks - same 6 week gestational age. I waited for both m/c's to occur naturally at home. Both happened around 11 weeks and felt like a milder version of real labor. I'd have to run to the toilet every 30 minutes or so and a bunch of blood would dump out. I think most of the bleeding finished that day then it turned more like a period for awhile after that. My 2nd m/c didn't go so well though - I was rushing to the toilet every 10-15 minutes & quickly realized that I needed to go to the ER. Ended up having a d&c. If the bleeding gets too heavy, get help!
This is just awful news. I'm so sorry that you have to experience this.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I post this only because I wish I had known. We lost our 6 1/2 week angel at 11 weeks over the past few days. I planned on being at home, had been told it would be like a really heavy period. Pretty quickly I realized I could not contain all of the bleeding as I had begun to hemmorage. (sp). I just thought that was how much blood there was. Take care of yourself and get medical help if necessary. I was lucky I got to the hospital when I did.
My thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

Hi everyone.

Thank you for sharing your experiences and your kind words and thoughts.

I miscarried last week. The worst of it was a night of heavy, heavy bleeding (I finally used one of my son's diapers cause a pad wouldn't do!) and a little pain, but not a lot

I'm blessed with two wonderful boys and an amazing DH, and I'm trying to focus on that. G-d willing, we'll have another when the time is right.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I have been thinking of you and came here today to ask how you are doing. I am glad to hear you are better and that you were able to miscarry naturally. I am very sorry for your loss. (I went through a couple of CPF's myself. Oxywash soaked them out very nicely.)


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Big hugs for Richie's Mama and farmlife3...


----------

